# Who has the most cats on here?



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am about to have 5..... eek! People are starting to think I am nuts. 

How many cats do YOU have??


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Just one! We wanted one cat and Murphy was a "must be an only cat," so it worked out great.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

We have two, I think at some point my parents will end up with either one more cat or a dog though. Of course I don't know who will get to keep Neko and Willie when I'm done with college, I guess it will all depend how they do while I'm gone.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

1 here also. Similar to Holly, we wanted an "only" cat, and got one.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have 6 cats here.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Just 2
I'd have more if A) I could afford more food, litter, vet ...and B) if the city law and my landlord would allow it
(I am currently taking care of a rescued kitten, but gotta adopt him out soon)

One of the volunteers with the rescue group I'm with has about 50 (give or take a few) at her house. I'm not sure how many she actually owns permanently...about half a dozen, I think. The amazing thing is, that her place is immaculately clean! If you were blind and walked in her front door, you couldn't tell she has cats...no smell at all! The only "dirty" thing on her floors is a few tufts of fur ever so often.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

20 barn cats there every day, 6 or so that roam (who can not be around for months at a time so I don't know exactly how many there are), 8 barn kittens/cats where I work, 4 cats abandoned at the farm last week, and 2 house cats.

So that makes for 34 cats who I see and take care of everyday and another 6 who will occasionally show up. Though I don't know if I am keeping the 4 that were dumped...however mine really seem to love them:?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Right now we have 9 of our own and 5 fosters. We have had as many as a dozen kitties. I do not particularly care to have this many, but if they are in need we cannot turn them away.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Only 2 (plus 3 fosters!)

Though we're interested in adopting a 3rd. People think I'm crazy for having 2.  People where I live are kind of judgmental...sort of a "Wisteria Lane" mentality...


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so happy for those of you who can go out and get the "must be only" cats. That's great. I initially got 2 kittens together.... so after that that was not an option for me. Although I feel bad for them  I tried to adopt a cat of Craigslist that was clearly and ONLY cat but the girl did not know it until we gave it a shot. That was the most unhappy cat I have ever seen but the girls swore she was sweet as could be. I assume she just hated our cats or me or what I am still not sure but it didn't work out. Cats hiss when they first meet even after proper introduction but this case was totally different. 

So this weekend I will have 5..... I would have more if I was comfortable having outside cats. But I am not at all comfortable with that in Orlando. This is be our last one unless we move and have more space.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've never been sure whether to trust those "must be an only" labels the shelters puts on cats, but in Murphy's case, I did end up confirming it with his first owner. She said he was visibly upset at the presence of the other cat and the two cats would compete over things like who got to sit in her lap, who got to sleep with her, etc. I was really glad to hear it was confirmed, because in the back of my mind there was always a possibility that someone just didn't want their cat and used that as an excuse to turn it into the shelter.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

0 at the moment, but in a couple weeks, 1.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I read your intro post..... I remember because Charmander is an awesome name!!!!!! :kittyturn


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

October said:


> I've never been sure whether to trust those "must be an only" labels the shelters puts on cats


Me either. I find it really frustrating because quite often the cat is in foster or a shelter with open rooms with other cats anyway. 

I always wonder why SO MANY cats up for adoption have that "must be only" tag. I always suspect previous owners didn't clean litter boxes often enough.

I mean, yes, some cats hate other cats and will do absolutely anything to get away from them but in my experience they are fairly rare. We had one declawed shelter rescue, years ago, that literally *ran out the door* and ran away...we found out later she had moved herself in with the elderly bachelor next door and taken over  ...but that's one cat in many years who really "must" have been an only cat.

Of course I've had other cats who didn't like the cats they were currently living with, or didn't like being picked on, or didn't like other cats using their litter boxes, or didn't like other cats around when they were eating, or really probably would have *preferred* being only cat if that were an option. 

I always think that the number of potential single-cat homes must be fairly small. I mean, how many cat lovers don't have a cat already? I know there are people who are just moving out on their own for the first time or whatever, but still it's a relatively small number.


----------



## kitty13 (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw a kind heart above with 34 so I guess I don't have the most. lol We have 21 cats and a litter of kittens "somewhere". One of the semi-ferals had a litter that we haven't been able to locate... but we will and we'll spay/neuter.
Our house has 5 kitty/doggie doors so the cats and the three dogs come in and out as they please. We were really pleased last winter when two of the ferals came indoors and stayed all winter. 
They know who loves them.... we do!


----------



## kitty13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops.... I think I posted in the wrong thread. lol But I CLEARLY agree with your discussion about the must-be-an-only label. Many human kids might be prefer to be an only but the world just isn't like that is it?


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I have 2. I might have more if I could because I'm such a sucker for cats especially ones at the shelter. How can someone have 50 cats and not have a litterbox smell? I'd like to purchase that cat litter.

Kathy


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't know what kind she uses. Just clay... I think it might be scented. But she is very diligent in scooping at least once a day. Plus it probably helps that her cats actually use the box, rather than the floor (or walls)!
Last time I was there, our visit kept getting interrupted by her dashing to clean up vomit, as one of her cats was sick.. so if there is a mess, she takes care of it right away.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

razzle said:


> I have 2. I might have more if I could because I'm such a sucker for cats especially ones at the shelter. How can someone have 50 cats and not have a litterbox smell? I'd like to purchase that cat litter.
> 
> Kathy


lol I'm with you there. I have my one and I'm always scooping 2 times a day and I still smell it every once in a while and am all O.O >.<


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

We have eight right now. We keep saying we are not going to get any more, then can't say no to one more cat that needs us.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I have just two now. I used to have three. I do not think that I could handle more than 3 though.


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

Nine and four kittens.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just one here. I think he'd do great with a friend but I'm not taking my chances...


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow! So many cats! I assume those of you who have in the 20's+ have outside cats? I wish that was possible for me. 

....one day. 

Oh and we only have one giant litter box that we made out of a plastic bin. We are about to make a 2nd one because 1 is just not enough once we get the 5th cat this weekend. But what I wanted to say was we keep it on our screened in back porch with a cat door that goes to it. That way we smell nothing! So if that is an option for you, I highly suggest it.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Wow! So many cats! I assume those of you who have in the 20's+ have outside cats? I wish that was possible for me.


Better than just plain outside...most of mine are barn cats  They have a large calf barn to themselves.

There is no litterbox smell as raw fed cats stools don't smell. Yes, even though they are barn cats they have some litterboxes. The cats in the strawmow have lived up there all their lives and have never gone down lol!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

5 indoor cats and 6 barn cats


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

2 for us


----------



## Ramey (Jul 11, 2010)

We currently have 4 in our household - 2 are mine and 2 are my parents' kitties. One day I will get my own place again and it wil be back to a more manageable number of 2! :wink 

I must say it's a lot of work (especially litterbox duty!) so I give much credit to all of you with so many cats - hard work but rewarded with lots of love and fun, right? :thumb


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Just 2. I think this is the magic number for me, as 4 is just too many, and with 3 there is always an 'odd man out'.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Kobster said:


> and with 3 there is always an 'odd man out'.


I felt that way. I had 3 for about two years. Then I just got the kitten about a month ago. But now I want a kitten for my kitten. My adults are ok with him but get tired of playing with him fast. I have always loved having 2 kittens together. Soooo I am back to 5 with an 'odd man out'.... but I am NOT going for 6!!!! So it will just have to be that way. 5 is my number.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had to comment on the person who has 50 cats!!! Even if her house doesnt smell I bet those cats are stressed. That is one of our challenges with our TNR/rescue group because we foster in our homes. 

Highest count was 28 in one home and they were always passing around health issues and stressed out because of territorial issues. Cats need their own space and not having others intruding on it.

The most Ive had was 16 and my own alpha cat was stressed out by the number and feeling the responsiblity of controling everyone in my house. I will never do that to him again. When he is stressed he pees outside his box as a sign to me.

Im for having as many cats as you can properly give them each DAILY individual attention and afford their proper vet care. (not talking about barn cats / ferals)


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

how about the least # of cats? one. lol 

i wish i can have two though....a wish and a dream...lol. i just fear i can afford the vet bills which i can barely do for Mocha if worst comes worst.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, the vet bills are the problem. I have just been lucky (knock on wood). And for regular things like vaccinations I take them to a low-cost vet we have here in town. 

I took Ollie to the vet once because he wasn't eating. $200 later they found all his tests to be okay. The next day he pooped out straw. He ate the broom. LOL


----------



## Randiocoy (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 3, and When my OH and I buy a house we will foster small animals and cats, and dogs. we will adopt at least 1 dog. and I wouldnt object to a foster failure  I hope to foster a pregnant cat that has kitties I can foster! I am really against breeding!! exception being the "true breeders" that breed quality for integrity of certain breeds and breed for love NOT PROFIT! but I would not ever breed even though I have a secret desire so I would really like to foster a pregnant cat that is brought in to the shelter....so now that i have rambled on..... I have 3 and hope to have more with fostering, plus 1 dog.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

As of Wednesday, I now have four, with the addition of a Havana Brown mix male kitty of four months--see the avatar on the left. I "meant" to have two, took in a first Havana Brown mix as my third, he is an absolute joy, so when I had a chance to get a second, I just had no "won't" power. They are all young--the others are 1 year to 1-1/2. With two more than I intended, I think I'm now "done" for the next 20 years! But do I regret it--nope, nope, nope.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Yes, the vet bills are the problem. I have just been lucky (knock on wood). And for regular things like vaccinations I take them to a low-cost vet we have here in town.
> 
> I took Ollie to the vet once because he wasn't eating. $200 later they found all his tests to be okay. The next day he pooped out straw. He ate the broom. LOL


i wish my hometown had a low cost vet of some sort. there is one for vaccinations though but nothing for $$$ things like surgery. i called the humane society here and asked if there was a low cost vet for surgery and they laughed me off. :? 

mocha had same problem as Ollie did just a week ago. we thought she might digest a string but thank goodness no. sigh, i was more worried for the bill than for mocha (cause i knew she was in good hands)....fortunately the vet was very very understanding and reduced my bill dramatically. God bless him.  i paid about $300 which is great considering she stayed there 1.5 days. LOL, Ollie is such an eater....i'd have anxiety bouts if my cat ate like Ollie. 

anyway back to topic....caring for foster cats sounds like an awesome idea. no commitment needed.   the only drawback is not to get too attached to them when they leave you.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

the things our low cost vet does that I know of are shots, heartworm test, microchip and spay/neuter. So it is still basic. 
The $200 charge was at a regular vet before I knew the other existed. So it's nice but probably doesn't do everything either. Not sure.


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

I only have one cat. I had tossed around the idea of getting two but I'm happy with my decision to stick with one. He's not fond of any other animals but LOVES people! Since he's the only one, I can leash him and take him with me when I'm spending the day at my parents place. I have a friend who has four cats though and she always has the best funny cat stories!


----------



## Chieftain (Jul 1, 2010)

I've had a cat for a month, but when I lived with my grandmother back in Puerto Rico we had up to 20-30 cats. The idea of spaying and neutering animals wasn't that big in Puerto Rico, so we never got around to getting them fixed. We had many litters and pretty much kept all of them, but they were outdoor/indoor cats. 

Now she has about 20 at most and are now indoors (She has a big house and fenced int are in the backyard connected to the house) and she has joined the SPCA in PR and is working on getting them all fixed.


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

I have four of my own and five foster kittens. Their lucky mother managed to get herself rehomed before they have! We had a bit of a kitten pile earlier, it was great


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

Only two here =) but i love spending lots of time and attention on them, so i don't think i'd have anymore than my two babies =) xx


----------



## reddwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

We have 7 here. The most I've had was 10, when I had rescued a litter of 7 feral rescue/foster babies (and had to bottle feed them!)


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

12 here with 4 foster kittens


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Hubby and I own three, but we're also taking care of our mom's cat, so I suppose you'd say four.  I could happily have several more (and I have the time to give them plenty of attention) but hubby has put his foot down that there will be no more cats until we have our own place.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah owning your place is important. Then you can do what you want!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

GeorgesMom said:


> I always think that the number of potential single-cat homes must be fairly small. I mean, how many cat lovers don't have a cat already? I know there are people who are just moving out on their own for the first time or whatever, but still it's a relatively small number.


That would be an interesting thing to know. I do know a lot of people with one cat, but I bet we're in the minority. In our case, I'm already kind of overwhelmed with giving a ton of attention to Murphy (which he eats up), that I can't imagine having to spread myself even thinner. If you could take a pill that says, "They're living their own life; you don't have to entertain them constantly," then maybe we'd get another one.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Just the one here and happy for it to remain that way. Toby was sooooo depressed when another cat (Willow) was around for a few days that it convinced me that the catpig simply doesn't want to share!


----------

